# Vrt cams?



## chadbaxtrom (Oct 23, 2008)

I recently turboed by vr6. I am running 262 cams right now that need to be replaced. Any suggestions on what brand and degree I should go with next? I'm thinking Techtonics 268. The turbo is t3/t4 .70 on about 15lbs if that makes a difference.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Are the 262 cams worn out? Thats strange. I would gone for 268 cams,cause i like power from 3500 and that its strong all the way up.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Cams are the last thing I would change to squeeze power out of a setup... im actually using 263 Schimmel cams on mine.. but will upgrade eventually... 

But the TT 268 cams are nice cams


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

cat 268s here. Top end is strong


----------



## chadbaxtrom (Oct 23, 2008)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> Are the 262 cams worn out? Thats strange. I would gone for 268 cams,cause i like power from 3500 and that its strong all the way up.


Yeah they are worn out. I has mysterious misfires for a while and we think that might me why. I'm not sure


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

post a pic or 2 if you can of the worn out cams... thanks


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm running 264 for smoother tick over.
Steve


----------



## chadbaxtrom (Oct 23, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> post a pic or 2 if you can of the worn out cams... thanks


Will do when I replace them.


----------



## VR6DPLMT (Jan 19, 2013)

You can use almost any cam you want as long as you have proper sized injectors to give you the fuel needed. You also need to make sure your timing and your program are set up for the cams. If not the engine could run too lean and then eventually boom, no engine. I have read of a few people using TT288's on their turbo set up with no problem. I would suggest TT264/260's or DRC268's if you can get a hold of them. Not sure if he's still producing them.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

ive used a set of tt268's on a t3 .82 ar gt3788 vr and at 16 psi top end was pretty disgusting !! :laugh: brake boosting was also pretty useless !! it would just spin tires as soon as you let off the brake


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Hmmm... ive been debating if I want to do bigger cams now (tt 268 or tt 276) currently schimmel 263.. or do the Bosch motorsport coilpack first... hmmmm maybe do both first :screwy::beer:


----------



## VR6DPLMT (Jan 19, 2013)

I guess what we should know is do you want more power in the low, mid, or top end?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Basically alot more top end.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

how much does cams affect spool ? currently running schrick 268s , thinking of going tt 276s


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Keep the schricks


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> Keep the schricks


roger that. thanks


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Has anyone used 12v VR6 Camshaft Set -288 (full race) cams? Sure would like to hear some experiences with these cams, power range etc.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hanzel did but took them out in favor of 268's. made more tq and better spool from what i remember .. http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/284024-The-luxury-of-AWD

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/284024-The-luxury-of-AWD/page54


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/284024-The-luxury-of-AWD/page56


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

I wonder where the power band is around on the *268* compared to *288*? It would be cool to see the grafts of the power bands of all the Schrick cams to match up with turbo size. I think that would important at the track and power goals. 

_I don't think it would be good to have 263 cam and a behemoth turbo. Perhaps my thoughts on this are wrong, what do you think?_


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

There is a graph of the 268 vs 288 in that link above but they didn't rev it pass 6500 
Spool time is like 1000 rpm sooner with the 268 but when then the 288 spooled it made more power...

263 works but bigger cams will be an improvement with any setup with big turbos

Ill be upgrading my schimmel 263 soon to match my turbo... lets see how much of a differences, ill post after ive installed and have kevin tune for the changes:thumbup:


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah I see it now. :thumbup:

*Is there any way to find out what cam I have in my car without tear down? *

I have contacted my engine builder as to what cam and they are not sure because it has been so many years since the build.
I don't think I had Bill put the 268 but opted for a smaller set but not sure. If I can get more power, in the power range needed with a new set of cams, I will put that on my list. 

My car Pulls ok at 3-3500 RPM and tire spins a little over 4000 rpm to 6700 ish bouncing off rev limiter. I do not know if that helps for a clue. I have a gt40r with a 1.09 ar I think it was.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

All I ever learned was to talk about valve over lap in cam choice. In my supercharged setup I went with a Shrick 248 cam. I was told it would work well as it had a small valve over lap. But other than that I am not so sure what is the best option.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

scrapper said:


> Yeah I see it now. :thumbup:
> 
> *Is there any way to find out what cam I have in my car without tear down? *
> 
> ...


good looking set up


----------



## VR6DPLMT (Jan 19, 2013)

Curious if you have cams like Shrick 268's and TT288's raise your rev limiter to 7500 or 8000rpms. I has been done often and with those cams and the red line set higher you can take full advantage of both of those cams. I'd opt for the TT288's if you do decide to go that route as you will be able to full enjoy their power band.

Just remember to get enough fueling, bigger injectors, and proper programming for the cams.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Scrapper.. im trying to find the picture of my other set of SP 263 cams that I have sold.. I dont remember if there is a marking on it... but if its like the Schicks the marks will be on the cam gear side... :beer:


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

The only video I have in current state but she is fun to drive. I think I might take her for a ride after this. 



kamahao112 said:


> good looking set up


Thanks, It has been many years in the making and I'm almost ready for the dragway.



VR6DPLMT said:


> Curious if you have cams like Shrick 268's and TT288's raise your rev limiter to 7500 or 8000rpms. I has been done often and with those cams and the red line set higher you can take full advantage of both of those cams. I'd opt for the TT288's if you do decide to go that route as you will be able to full enjoy their power band.
> 
> Just remember to get enough fueling, bigger injectors, and proper programming for the cams.


I do have 1000cc injectors. As far as rev limiter, I will need to get a standalone for my trans computer or TCU. By this I will be able to adjust the rev limiter. When I plug my computer to the lugtronic system it shows my car shifting at 6700 RPM. I would love to go to 7500 RPM. 

First I need to figure out if I have the right cams for the job and a few other items. Then I can have Kevin do some fine tuning. Then I will focus on TCU stuff since that will be difficult to figure out.




PjS860ct said:


> Scrapper.. im trying to find the picture of my other set of SP 263 cams that I have sold.. I dont remember if there is a marking on it... but if its like the Schicks the marks will be on the cam gear side... :beer:


Super, Let me know. I'll have to check that and take a peek at what I have. I do have Shricks I do know that much.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I've always had the dsr 256 cams in my setup. Love the midrange power coupled with spool. I needed them when I had the supercharger (to help midrange). I'm not even sure they make cams anymore (DSR)?


----------



## VR6DPLMT (Jan 19, 2013)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...57mph-the-Fastest-MK3-VR6-street-car-ever-lol

Read about this guys working set up. Oh yeah and it's not too shabby on the track either.


----------



## VR6DPLMT (Jan 19, 2013)

Check out this guy for the longest time he had the fastest street driven 12v VRT. Stock displacement too. He used Schrick 268's and the car kept making power till his 7500rpm redline. I believe there is somewhere on here a Dyno Graph of that. You can see the power still rising as it hits 7500rpms. Brian Kirchberger's 12v VRT went 9.69 in the 1/4.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OafCq1izXE


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Finally pulled the trigger and bought the TT 276 cams  so soon ill have my Schimmel 263 cams in the classifieds :thumbup:


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

whats the lift on those..... Im interested.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

@master lift is .448:thumbup:


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm temping but I have a feeling I'll waste my seals. Damn febi valve guides and their lips. I didn't know at the time and shoulda measured the step up.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> Finally pulled the trigger and bought the TT 276 cams  so soon ill have my Schimmel 263 cams in the classifieds :thumbup:


do you have dyno graphs with the 263's to compare with the 276's ?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

yes I have dyno'd my car with the 263s but im more interested in what the 276s will do on my 1/4 mile ET and MPH  

so far [email protected] with a 1.74 60' and my jetta weighing in at 2950lbs (with me)

:beer:


----------



## chadbaxtrom (Oct 23, 2008)

VR6DPLMT said:


> I guess what we should know is do you want more power in the low, mid, or top end?


I'd like more low/ mid. Turbo spools around 3000 rpm and hits full boost really quick.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

chadbaxtrom said:


> I'd like more low/ mid. Turbo spools around 3000 rpm and hits full boost really quick.


DSR 256 good mid-range.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Ive had the 256 catcams and they were good cams for low to mid rpm range.. also check out the 262 autotech and 263 schimmel cams...


----------



## VR6DPLMT (Jan 19, 2013)

If you want something that hits low to mid range I'd stick with your autotech 262's. The cams are the right duration, lift, etc. for the power band you want. Unless you want some really low end cams but then again with that you get into the problem that early VRT's had back in the late 90's early 2000's they had all this torque down low and no top end and got ****ty times b/c they could never get traction. However I am not telling you that your choice is wrong only letting you now what has happened in the past. I would say keep your autotech 262's and spend money elsewhere or get dsr256's or Techtonic 264/260's.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

scrapper said:


> Has anyone used 12v VR6 Camshaft Set -288 (full race) cams? Sure would like to hear some experiences with these cams, power range etc.


Yeah, Timmy runs them in his car-- usually revs it to 8300- 8500 rpm range. Might go bigger this year.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

I run 288s. Not as bad midrange as some people think. Keeping up with traffic at part throttle was no problem. 
Car was faster part throttle shifting at 4k( no boost) than my 2l gti with cam/intake/exhaust at full pin


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> yes I have dyno'd my car with the 263s but im more interested in what the 276s will do on my 1/4 mile ET and MPH


Would appreciate a side by side pic of the cam profile when you get there. I have the SP263 and they have good lift but are skinny.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Np.. will get some pics in... :thumbup:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

installed my 276 cams today, didnt get alot of pics as I didnt want to get oil all over my phone

here is a pic of the Schimmel Performace 263 (long cam)









profile pic of the the TT 276 (short cam)


















:beer:


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Definitely more cam there...thanks for doing that.


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

So how are you liking those 276's? I'm thinking about upgrading from my stock cams to either the TT 268 or 276 in the near future. Only issue I have is that I will be running a flash tune and not standalone, and it's also my daily, so I'm not sure if the 276's will be too much for my needs.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I just started it up yesterday and did a few logs but no boost yet.. it feels good off boost, I dont think it lost any down low... there is a vid of the idle in the show me ur vrt setup thread...

I would go with the 268 if your chip tuned or bigger if you can get the chip customized.. Kevin is stocking TT cams so hit him up for ur go fast parts needs 

:beer:


----------



## 1992_mk2gti (Oct 9, 2006)

im running cat 264's, i think the GT40 would like 276 or 288's better :beer: cutting it off at 7000 blows :facepalm:


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

Took my cover off today does anyone know what cams these are? 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

Those are 262's you can tell by the brown paint.


----------

